# 240sx



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

hey, i really need some help. i was replacing my fuel pump yesterday, and my DUMB ASS sister says, "hey, let me help." and she pulled all the spark plug wires out, now i dont know where any of them go. if any one can help me i would REALLY APRECAITE IT, pleas help me, i need my car for work and that is my only car.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

malveras said:


> hey, i really need some help. i was replacing my fuel pump yesterday, and my DUMB ASS sister says, "hey, let me help." and she pulled all the spark plug wires out, now i dont know where any of them go. if any one can help me i would REALLY APRECAITE IT, pleas help me, i need my car for work and that is my only car.



check out the lengths dude.....start with the largest or shortest.......and so on, there isnt really a big of a deal. Good luck


----------



## tedsilviafan (Mar 19, 2005)

*1,2,3,4/*

New to the boards but most 4cyl engines i have worked on the firing order is 1,2,3,4. #1 being the closest cyl to the front of motor. You could go by trial and error or.....Pull the #1 spark plug and dist cap. Turn motor over with a good wrench tilll you have compression coming out of #1 cyl. Line up the mark on the balancer to the timing tab on 0 that is top dead center. Place cap next to dist. Whatever prong its pointing to on the cap is #1, check which way dist is turning then go from there with 2, 3, and 4. Hope this helps, not really too difficult.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

tedsilviafan said:


> New to the boards but most 4cyl engines i have worked on the firing order is 1,2,3,4. #1 being the closest cyl to the front of motor. You could go by trial and error or.....Pull the #1 spark plug and dist cap. Turn motor over with a good wrench tilll you have compression coming out of #1 cyl. Line up the mark on the balancer to the timing tab on 0 that is top dead center. Place cap next to dist. Whatever prong its pointing to on the cap is #1, check which way dist is turning then go from there with 2, 3, and 4. Hope this helps, not really too difficult.


Just look for the numbers, if they are stock wires. they should read 1,2,3,4. if you stand in front of the car, the closest plug hole is cylinder 1. then the number gets higher as you work your way towards the firewall. Also, the KA's firing order is 1-3-4-2.


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

thank u to every one hew posted, i got my car running, and found the right way to put each wire back on right, the only prob is, i had a friend help me replace my spark plugs and while he was pulling one out the whole thing cracked, now i need new spark plug wires, can any one tell me a good brand to go with? Also, the first guy hew had the car replaced the spark plugs, and forgot to take off the paper around the plug on one of the spark plugs. when i removed it, i saw some paper fall in, is that any thing to worry about, and if so, what do i do?


----------



## tedsilviafan (Mar 19, 2005)

*I stand correct holydiver*

Like I said new the Nissan 240 platform. Now I know.


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

NGK plug wires all the way


----------

